# Ground Ginger?



## JuneBird (Jan 5, 2021)

I have heard that budgies can have fresh ginger but what about ground? Does it still have nutritional value?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*A small amount of ground fresh ginger or a tea made from ground ginger would be fine.
However, I would not give your budgie just straight ground ginger to eat unless you simply sprinkle a tiny bit on the food.*


----------



## JuneBird (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

